# Suggestion about movie to improve sexual desires



## srvmatrix (Feb 1, 2013)

As the HD partner in our relationship I am always looking to improve my wife's sex drive.

I started reading some books others here suggested, such as Intimacy & Desire (not finished yet ). I wish she could join me on the reading but she doesn't like it after looking at a few pages 

However she likes reading novel, such as Fifty Shades and I must say, that trilogy did improve my wife sense a bit.

She also likes watching movie so I am wondering if there are movies or documentary films about the subject, that make changes to you after watching.

We don't have much time to go to cinema together but enjoy staying late at weekend on some titles from our HD player at home.

Please suggest any movie that you think is good and I hope I can compile a nice list to checkout with her.

== Watched Movies ==

I am adding the titles here as we go so that someone might find useful or checking out with us.

Secretary (2002)








http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0274812/


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

This is an old one, but I remember my gf at the time wanting to jump all over me after watching it. Threesome (1994). Despite it's title, it's not porn, and I don't think there's even any nudity.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

If she liked 50 shades, she'll love the movie "Secretary".


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Any movie with a hot looking actor with some romance, turns me on... it's pretty easy.. but I do have a list...

 LIE with me >> probably my favorite where a sex addict finds LOVE....Netflix actually has this...I was a bit surprised..

I found this to be the HOTTEST Rated R movie I ever seen >>  Return to Two Moon Junction [VHS] (1993...but -granted the man has long hair .... he is a mysterious stranger who comes to the town, & and stays in a rented house across the lake , she sees him through the window...got the whole erotic scenes his pushing her up against the wall like a Harliequem ...it all came to life for me in this movie! This is only on VHS, I loved it so darn much when I rented it years ago, I put 2 vcrs together having sex - just so I could DUB it for my collection. 

 9 1/2 Weeks:  of course...

Here is some other movies that I enjoyed...there is one called 
 Intimacy (Unrated)  .... a drama, this lonely divorced man (I found him strangely attractive .... and this lonely married woman not getting it at home ..she showed up at his door...not even knowing what she was doing there...and...well.... RAW lust took over ...about the ache for connection....not a word spoken.....but they kept getting together.... (Yes, this was about an Affair, shame on me for watching it & enjoying it)

Zalman King's Red Shoe Diaries: the movie 

 Body heat

 Bitter Moon

Lady Chatterley's Lover

This "2 Moon" is hot too, I just liked the other one better, cause the Guy was sexier to me.... Two Moon Junction (1988) 


This is my favorite Romantic Old Fashioned Love story..not exactly sexy... but the actor was and I so loved the storyline of this high romance... the kiss in the end.... melts me and sets me on FIRE at the same time...North & South (2005)  This was supposed to be a mini series in Britain .... this actor caused such a STIR with the women -they crashed the BBC website inquiring about him after Part 1... laughed so hard reading that...as I was feeling the same way. 

Now as far as a little Romantic Porn (won't find these at Net Flix)... Here is some I was in WOW over.......highly passionate scenes..."making love" all over it....not so easy to find ...I've rented so much of it, when I come across something like this....I got very excited about it. 


Erotic Strip Dance DVD - Loving Sex DVD Series This is about learning how to do erotic dancing for your husband....each step.. then the fireworks in the end.... a slow sensual passionate making love scene....beautiful....the way it should be.

*Playgirl: Sexual Sensations * -







That couple on the cover is the scene, it was called Marital Bliss ...very slow, loving & passionate. 

Candida Royalle's has a collection (Porn for women)...I loved these 2...

*Candida Royalle's Three Daughters*







Scene at the end...and 
"*MY SURRENDER*"...







the ending... Hot hot hot !

When I first wanted to SPICE things up... I bought this DVD collection... Better Sex Video Series: Sexplorations .... real couples.. lots of new ideas.. since we hadn't explored a whole lot ourselves... ..Just thought I would mention that too...


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

hum................


----------



## srvmatrix (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you all for your nice suggestions 



WorkingOnMe said:


> If she liked 50 shades, she'll love the movie "Secretary".


You're absolutely right! We watched it last night and she loved it :smthumbup: Not because it's about BDSM as Fifty Shades but the way it's special from most of movies we've seen! Gyllenhaal was good she said! The way she put her hands on table 

Can't wait checking out the others - findinggg them...

I am gonna add the watched title into my first post of the thread if it doesn't have a link so that others might find useful / checking out with us.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

Hell, if you want sexy movies why not just cut to the chase and watch porn? There is quality porn out there, it's not all cheesy shots and stupid background music.

But if you are really looking for R-rated and not quite porn, then if they are available in your area, I recommend either subscribing to the cable channel Cinemax, which shows sexy stuff every night, or Netflix. Netflix has a huge amount of erotic films that they don't openly categorize. Fortunately, there's a free web site that finds them all for you: Bateflix, which let's you search Netflix erotic films by category. 

On a side note, I find it amusing how some men and women who are so against porn, have no problem with R rated movies that usually have nudity or even very steamy sex scenes in them. Honestly, what is the real difference? What is R-rated today, was considered porn 50 years ago.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Or you could go the route of a lot of the conventional suggestions when the wife isn't interested in sex and find movies where the guy cooks, cleans, does laundry, vacuums, takes care of the kids, gives her back rubs, buys her flowers...all that stuff that's suposed to get her panties dropping


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> Or you could go the route of a lot of the conventional suggestions when the wife isn't interested in sex and find movies where the guy cooks, cleans, does laundry, vacuums, takes care of the kids, gives her back rubs, buys her flowers...all that stuff that's suposed to get her panties dropping


Although many women claim these things are sexy, studies show quite the opposite in fact, men get LESS sex, not more for doing housework:
Slate.com - Guys Who Do Housework Get Less Sex

Back rubs or buying flowers might still work though...


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Anything with Sylvia Kristel - the Emmanuelle series - and also the Story of O http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_O to see how tastefully it can be done compared with the laughable 50 shades...


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Theseus said:


> Although many women claim these things are sexy, studies show quite the opposite in fact, men get LESS sex, not more for doing housework:
> Slate.com - Guys Who Do Housework Get Less Sex
> 
> Back rubs or buying flowers might still work though...


I was being facetious


----------



## srvmatrix (Feb 1, 2013)

@Theseus: Thanks for the link to the bateflix. Those channels are not available here but I will look into it and try to source some out.

We've been watched quality porn, HD porn, 3D porn, etc but it does not increase my wife desires. She's simply got fed up with porn.

I even let her watch some of the training / documentaries on my favorite site free sex how to videos | sex educational guides | squirting orgasm mastery | advanced sex positions | secrets of superman stamina | iTalk Cafe – for better sex life but it also does not increase her desires, as you might already guess.

@samyeagar: yes there're a ton of romantic, R-rated or comedy movies but I am more interested in what actually *work* with you in the past, that was somehow changing / increasing desires that you can remember of, regardless if the man is cleaning or saving the world in the movie. I'd like to try that out to see if it works with us too.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

If you're looking for a movie to increase desire and change attitudes I'm afraid you will be searching much like Diogenes...


----------

